# Kayfun v4 - Advice Needed



## andro (7/1/15)

can somebody post photo of the juice control closed and open ( from the side of the kayfun )please? i need to check if im doing it rigth with mine because when open it has a 1mm gap between the deck and the bottom .


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

No idea about the clones, but in Todds review you can see how the Authentic KF4's juice control works (@ ~2:30 mins in he discusses/shows it)

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## andro (7/1/15)

found the problem . need to thigth the screw between the airflow control and the base .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (7/1/15)

I Really want a v4. and this Video did not help

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (7/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I Really want a v4. and this Video did not help


been playing it with it today . a lot of cleaning etc and look complicate at first . but is not to difficult once u get how it work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (7/1/15)

If its anything like the 3.1 Im sold. and from what i have seen its much better.


----------



## andro (7/1/15)

Is really good. I have the 3.1 and the lite plus ( originals ) and this one been a clone is actually really good . Flavour is excellent ( after the cleaning ) and so far no leaking at all .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (7/1/15)

Got mine from @JakesSA . Im gonna get the real thing soon and compare but for now im really happy with it


----------



## Arthster (7/1/15)

andro said:


> Got mine from @JakesSA . Im gonna get the real thing soon and compare but for now im really happy with it



Which clone is it if you don't mind me asking


----------



## andro (7/1/15)

I dont want to sound like trying to sell you something ( the reason why i posted where i ve got it is because other vendor may have different ) . 
but no idea where he got it . Or which clone is it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

Not 100% sure, but someone mentioned on here that due to the complexity of the tank there seems to only be one clone available right now...or at the very least all the clones are coming out of the same factory - so probably wherever you buy from you'll get the same thing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (7/1/15)

here is a video in german on how to assemble it correctly .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/1/15)

@andro, I've edited your thread title for clarity 

Glad to hear that you got that V4 running, enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (7/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Not 100% sure, but someone mentioned on here that due to the complexity of the tank there seems to only be one clone available right now...or at the very least all the clones are coming out of the same factory - so probably wherever you buy from you'll get the same thing



There is about four factories making them, plenty of company's buy them and re-brand them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

kimbo said:


> There is about four factories making them, plenty of company's buy them and re-brand them



Thanks @kimbo...any idea if they are all working off the same design, or is there some variation?


----------



## kimbo (7/1/15)

one factory that i know of have a clone that is not a full 1:1 clone, i am not sure what they changed
one got an authentic that they used as a template,
the other i am not sure of


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

kimbo said:


> one factory that i know of have a clone that is not a full 1:1 clone, i am not sure what they changed
> one got an authentic that they used as a template,
> the other i am not sure of



Thanks bud, that's good to know 

Seems like buying a KF4 clone will be like buying any other clone...first read what others who have bought it have to say and then buy from the exact same place - or throw the dice and see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (7/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Thanks bud, that's good to know
> 
> Seems like buying a KF4 clone will be like buying any other clone...first read what others who have bought it have to say and then buy from the exact same place - or throw the dice and see what happens



The dice has been throne... I am visiting a local vendor after the 20th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

Arthster said:


> The dice has been throne... I am visiting a local vendor after the 20th.



Good man 

Gambling is still a better addiction than smoking

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

